# Long Island ny work needed



## Plowking817 (Nov 9, 2015)

Looking for work on Long Island Suffolk county mostly for my skidsteer. I split with partner and just looking to sub for now till I get everything back under my feet. I have a 262 with a 8ft plow and 8ft box as well....and a dump truck and trailer to relocate snow if needed. I am very reliable and have 15+ years experience and don't need to be babysat. I can run a big lot or multiple lots for you with less headaches on you or to "babysit" your plow subs. Pm me and let me be a asset to your snow removal enterprise. I have references if needed as well


----------



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

*location*

where are you located?

call me in the office tomorrow
scott 516-804-2812


----------



## Cueball817 (Dec 10, 2014)

I am based out of nesconset/smithtown area


----------

